# exporting motorbikes



## scubamike10 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi all.......... just wondering if anyone out there has either exported a motorcycle into Thailand if so, was it a difficult process? or does any of you know a good motorcycle dealership that deal in superbikes in the khonkaen area?........oh yes! I do have my trusty yamaha scooter which is a must for getting around like millions of others , but what could be beter than a blast on a real motorbike in such beautifull countryside....heaven!.....................also I live six months of the year in a rural area near the town of namphong 35k from Khonkaen it would be good to meet up with some expats ocasionaly for a beer and a decent conversation in English! if anyone is interested you can contact me on...... [email protected] regards Mike.


----------

